# Stonehaven



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Posted this review in the wrong section so i thought i'd correct it since i can't edit the original.

Do i really need to defend this blend?

Filling was pretty easy. I didn't fold and stuff the first time i tried it, i rubbed it out and just sprinkled it in my pipe. Tin aroma is that of dried fruits (blackberries, grapes) and wine. Moisture was slightly moist, but it's perfect for me (gets your fingers a little dirty when rubbin' out). It has a distinct fruity taste to it, very sweet but not like an aromatic for some reason. I kept thinking to myself "This is what it would be like to smoke a fine, red wine." Of course it has that delicious Virginia flavor (i think toast). I kept getting hints of grapes and blueberries. My father and I used to go fishing at one of our friends every other weekend or so and during the spring he would let us pick wild blueberries, and this is flashback I receive as far as taste memory serves. The first blend i've come across whose scent accurately reflects flavor.

Upon relight, I got fairly evident hints of cigar leaf. Not long after, a distinct chocolaty note. The wine taste is still there but it's more in the background now. Wasn't long before it returned to the front stage. The chocolate seems to come and go rather fast, but it's definitely there and I enjoy the little "spree". Excellent smoke! Added to my "to buy" list.

9/10


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Sounds interesting! I might have to order myself some when I loose next months PTL.

Thanks for the review. p


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for another great review. I tried a few flakes of this stuff, and I guess I'm an an odd man out when it comes to this blend. I didn't really like it. I thought it was too dark, and I couldn't coax my flavour out of it. Just gotta hope EvanS doesn't read this...


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

I have a search bot that scans the entire WWW for "stonehaven" every 3.6 msec.

Here is my take on your problems...
1) You likely smoked it too wet
2) You may have smoked the Canadian version (did you check the colour?)
3) You spelled "flavor" wrong



I agree completely with the original review. My favorite tobacco, delivering a complexity not often seen from any other non-condiment, non-cased blends, along with a nice delivery of nicotine to boot


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Great review. I love Stonehaven,its part of my regular rotation along with Dorchester and Pembroke.

Mike:chk


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

For me it's Stonehaven, Dorchester and Margate


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

EvanS said:


> For me it's Stonehaven, Dorchester and Margate


 I recently started smoking some Margate,its like Pembroke minus the Cognac. I like it for a change of pace.

Mike


----------



## Smarvy (Nov 4, 2008)

I really enjoy Stonehaven as well. I can also taste Chocolate, and maybe coffee, especially when I exhale through my nose.


----------



## andrew (Nov 16, 2008)

This is the tobacco I picked up while I was transitioning from bulk aromatics to higher end tins. I loved it so much in fact, I dedicated my Stanwell straight billiard to it. Great flavor, very little bite.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I bought 8 ounces of this stuff back in July, and packed it away in a mason jar for a later date. After reading the reviews here, I thought I'd give it a shot.

This stuff is good! It's a robust, strong tobacco, but is not heavy. It has a taste of a dark fruit, such as plums or black currant, and a bit of chocolate mixed in.

It's one that I think would go perfectly after a nice steak dinner. This is not a post-pizza tobacco. It deserves something more.

Glad I waited, although now I must order more since I think I'll go through this 8 ounces fast!

WWhermit


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

This thread made me go looking to see if I still have any......and BINGO! 2 flakes in a baggy!:tu


----------

